# Want to Build a New Intel or AMD System / Revised 2012 and updated regularly



## linderman

*







*​ 
*







Please note that this post is out of date!* 

Please review our newest and always up-to-date thread here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html



Hello & Welcome to TSF: :wave:


Some of our Hardware Staff members have accepted the task to list several Intel & AMD custom spec builds in 4 various but common price stuctures. These builds have been personally built by our staff members and are known to deliver performance and *value.*

Anyone can quote the latest and greatest new release parts which may be the talk of the internet, but are they the best "bang for the buck?" We strive to deliver the best performance with the least amount of wreckless spending.


Our goal is for 4 price points: 

1) *Under $600.00* general computing tasks & less demanding games. 

1) *$800.00 *budget minded gaming machine & general task machine.

2) *$1200.00* Main stream gaming machine / Photoshop & Video Editing

3) *$1500.00* Upper Level gaming machine / Advanced Photo & Video Editing


***NOTE: Dont forget to factor in your flavor of Windows Operating System or other.


$800.00 Intel Spec


*Motherboard:* ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 @ $207.99
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


*CPU:* Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 @ $124.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-2120 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2000 BX80623I32120


*Video Card:* ASUS GTX550Ti @ $119.99
Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX550 Ti/DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


*Ram:* Corsair XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)@ $26.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9


*Case:* Antec 300 MId Tower @ $69.99
Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Illusion Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


*Power Supply:* XFX Core Edition PRO650W 650W @ $85.99
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


*DVD Rom Drive:* LG DVD Burner @ $17.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* COOLER MASTER 212 EVO @ $34.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/AM3+


*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar 500GB @ $69.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


*Subtotal: $758.91*


$1000.00 Intel Spec 


*Motherboard:* Motherboard- ASUS P8Z77-V LGA @ $179.99
Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3450 Ivy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.5ghz turbo) @ $199.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3450 Ivy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.5GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 2500 BX80637I53450


*Video Card:* ASUS GTX560 DCII 1GB @ $179.99
Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


*Ram:* G.Skill RipJaws 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $29.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL


*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 500D @ $139.99
Newegg.com - Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


*Power Supply:* XFX 650W @ $85.99
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


*DVD Rom Drive:* LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $17.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* Artic Cooling i30 $49.99
Newegg.com - ARCTIC COOLING ACFZI30 120mm Fluid Dynamic Freezer i30 Intel CPU Cooler for Enthusiasts


*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500 GB 6.0Gb/s @ $109.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


------> Be sure to connect this drive to the Sata 6.0 ports to achieve 6.0 drive speed otherwise the drive will operate at Sata 3.0 which is NOT a big difference but why not squeeze all you can.


*Subtotal: $993.91*


$1200.00 Intel Spec 


*SSD:* corsair force 3 SSD @ $99.99
Newegg.com - Corsair Force Series 3 CSSD-F120GB3A-BK 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


*Motherboard:* ASUS Sabertooth Z77 (5-yr warranty) @ $249.99
Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


*CPU:* Intel i5-2500k Ivy Bridge 3.3ghz (3.7ghz turbo) @ $219.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K


*Video Card:* ASUS GeForce GTX 560ti @ $239.99
Newegg.com - ASUS ENGTX560 TI DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


*Ram:* G.Skill RipJaws 8GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 @ $38.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


*Case:* corsair 600T @ $179.99
Newegg.com - Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


*Power Supply:* Corsair Enthusiast TX-750 Watt @ $109.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


*DVD Rom Drive:* LG Black 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $17.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* Corsair A50 @ $30.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CAFA50 120mm CPU Cooler


*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 500 GB 6.0 Gb/s @ $84.99
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 


------> Be sure to connect this drive to the Sata 6.0 ports to achieve 6.0 drive speed otherwise the drive will operate at Sata 3.0 which is NOT a big difference but why not squeeze all you can.


*Subtotal: $1187.91*




$1500.00 Intel Spec 


*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus V Gene LGA1155 Z77 @ $199.99
Newegg.com - ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


*CPU:* Intel i7-3770k (3.5 ghz quad core) @ $239.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K


*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX670 superclocked @ $469.99
Newegg.com - EVGA 04G-P4-2673-KR GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ w/Backplate 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


*Ram:* G.Skill Ripjaws (2 x 8gb) DDR3-1600 @ $38.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


*Case:* Coolermaster HAF-X full ATX case @ $189.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case


*Power Supply:* Corsair TX-750 @ $109.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


*DVD Rom Drive:* Asus 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* Noctua DH-14 @ $85.99


*Hard Drive:* Samsung Spinpoint 1TB @ $69.99
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


*SSD* OCZ Vertex 4 128GB @ $109.99
Newegg.com - OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)


*Subtotal: $1634.90 *



*I have assumed for a system like this that you would be intending to overclock it hence the aftermarket cooler and the K edition of the cpu. If you do not want to overclock then go for the non k edition and stick with the normal cooler you will save yourself $100*

*Please Note that an SSD is entirely optional and not getting one will save you $109.*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*AMD SPECS*


$500.00 AMD System

*Motherboard:* ASUS F1A75-V PRO FM1 AMD A75 @ $115.99
Newegg.com - ASUS F1A75-V PRO FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


*CPU:* AMD A8-3870K FM1 Quad Core(3.0 ghz) @ $109.99
Newegg.com - AMD A8-3870K Unlocked Llano 3.0GHz Socket FM1 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 6550D AD3870WNGXBOX


*Video Card:* Add-on discrete video card not required as this system is using the AMD Radeon HD6550D integrated into the above cpu

*Ram:* G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 (2 x 2 GB sticks) @ $29.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL


*Case:* Coolermaster 430 @ $49.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case


*Power Supply:* Seasonic M12II @ 620w @ $89.99
Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply 


*DVD Rom:* ASUS 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* Use Stock Cooler which comes free with CPU


*Hard Drive:* Seagate 500GB 16mb Cache 6.0 GB/S @ $69.99
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST500DM002 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


*Subtotal: $482.93*


$800.00 AMD System


*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 @ $129.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 AM3+ AMD 990X SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


*CPU:* AMD Phenom-II x4 965 deneb 3.4GHz @ $109.99
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX


*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 6870 1GB @ $174.99
Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZHFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


*Ram:* G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 (2 x 2gb) @ $29.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL


*Case:* Antec 900 Mid-ATX @ $96.99
Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with Upgraded USB 3.0


*Power Supply:* Corsair 750W @ $109.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


*DVD Rom Drive:* ASUS 24x dvd burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


*CPU Cooler:* Use the stock AMD cooler which comes free with cpu


*Hard Drive:* Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB @ $69.99
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


*Subtotal: $741.92*


$1200 AMD System


*Motherboard:* GA-990FXA-UD5 $164.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 


*CPU:* Phenom II 965 Black Edition Deneb Quad Core 3.4 GHz @ $109.99 Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX 


*Video Card:* Sapphire HD 6950 2GB @ $249.99
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 11188-22-20G Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card (OC Edition) 


*Ram:* G.Skill RipJaws DDR3 1600 2 x 4GB @ $38.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


*Case:* Cooler Master HAF932 Full Tower ATX $159.99 
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and Four Fans-1x 230mm front RED LED fan, 1x 140mm rear fan, 1x 230mm top fan, and 1x 230mm side fan 


*Power Supply:* Corsair 850-TX $134.99
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

*DVD Rom Drive:* LG 24X DVD & CD Burner @ $17.99
Newegg.com - LG DVD Burner 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model GH24NS90 - CD / DVD Burners 


*CPU Cooler:* ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B @ $72.99
Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm Long life bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED


*Hard Drive:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ $109.99 


*SSD:* OCZ vertex 4 128GB @ $ 109.99


*Subtotal: $1169.90*


*NOTE TO AMD BUILDERS:* For those who are heavy into Photoshop / Auto Cad / Video Editing & Modeling you may want to consider substituting the quad core Deneb above for the Hex core (6 cores) CPU here:
The hex core will offer gamers no advantage for some years to come but in the above mentioned applications they can be utilized.
AMD Phenom II x 6 Black Edition @ 3.3ghz for $199.99

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBK6DGR - Processors - Desktops



Comments on Retailers and Prices: All links above are from Newegg.com as they have the premier website for spec info and excellent customer service. Prices shown will change often as manufacturers promote new products, the prices shown are for evaluation purposes and may not be accurate at time of viewing. 

Dont forget to compare prices at etailers like:

***goharddrive.com for a source of more affordable hard drives in an effort to escape the escalated prices caused by 2011 flooding in Tailand; I personally have used this vendor alot and have found them to be a good source of dependable & affordable drives!

zipzoomfly.com
Tigerdirect.com
Mwave.com (their refurbished section is outstanding also)
Provantage.com
ncix.com
aria.co.uk
ebuyer.com
maplin.com
directcanada.com

For those UK system shoppers that may not desire actually assembling the system themselves but are researching which parts they want included in a build; you may find a custom building retailer like Aria PC - Computer Hardware, Components, Monitors.. at lowest prices very helpful.


I wish to express my sincere appreciation to our TSF Hardware manager; assistant manager ray: and Hardware Staff members who assisted with spec and component suggestions.


----------



## linderman

For those of you unsure if you can tackle the job of building your own system, I suggest you watch some of these videos then deceide for yourself

YouTube - computer building



--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

